# Here's my first full sonata for piano, feedback is welcome!



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

absolutely LOVED it. 

the narrative of the first movement is very brilliant. it grabs your attention from the very beginning to the end, and when the music is about to go too far you get us back with the main theme. super delightful yet it has some moment of intensity.

for the 2nd movement, I wish if it was brighter (why so gloomy 😢 ). I wish if you played with the tempo a little bit more. and also a lot of phrases can be turned to marvelous melodies, what a waist of opportunities.

for the 3rd I wish if it had a lot of staccato. also the left hand should be firmer (I don't know)

overall congrats,, great work!


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

One of the problems I find with people who simply imitate the classical style (leaving aside the question of whether we should be doing this at all -- I myself don't mind as my own music is relatively conservative if about a century later than yours stylistically) is that slow movements tend to be without any sort of tenderness and "innigkeit". That's not the case with you at all -- in fact I really liked this movement which also managed a good deal of light and shade (a small point here---the accompaniment is a little loud in relation to the melody at times) The opening movement has a quite a bit of invention, especially in the development.The finale is perhaps a bit less distinctive than the other movements but taken as a whole, it's a nice piece. 

At any rate this sonata seems certainly more individual, complex and harmonically more assured -- as well as being better performed -- than the other one in C major you posted, although the coda to that finale is delightful, showing your sense of fun.


----------



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)

Tarneem said:


> absolutely LOVED it.
> 
> the narrative of the first movement is very brilliant. it grabs your attention from the very beginning to the end, and when the music is about to go too far you get us back with the main theme. super delightful yet it has some moment of intensity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)

dko22 said:


> One of the problems I find with people who simply imitate the classical style (leaving aside the question of whether we should be doing this at all -- I myself don't mind as my own music is relatively conservative if about a century later than yours stylistically) is that slow movements tend to be without any sort of tenderness and "innigkeit". That's not the case with you at all -- in fact I really liked this movement which also managed a good deal of light and shade (a small point here---the accompaniment is a little loud in relation to the melody at times) The opening movement has a quite a bit of invention, especially in the development.The finale is perhaps a bit less distinctive than the other movements but taken as a whole, it's a nice piece.
> 
> At any rate this sonata seems certainly more individual, complex and harmonically more assured -- as well as being better performed -- than the other one in C major you posted, although the coda to that finale is delightful, showing your sense of fun.


Thank you, I appreciate the feedback!


----------

